# Mazzer Royal Auber and Switches



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

After a lot of bargain hunting it looks like I finally have a Royal on its way to me - the plan is to strip it down, add an Auber timer, powder coat, and convert to doserless (in that order).

I've read through the old threads on adding an Auber to a Royal, but has anything changed over the past year (namely, is there an alternative timer which does the same job but doesn't involve importing from the US)? I saw talk of cheaper switches on eBay (Auber ones are $23 for three which seems a bit steep)?

Thanks in advance, I'll undoubtedly be in need of assistance when it comes to wiring!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You can program an arduino to do the job. You'll find coding for it online (so you don't have to write your own) and a 3D printed lid to install everything here: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:803708 from member @whiteyj.

Parts are a lot cheaper and you won't be drilling holes and cutting out lumps from the grinder (and it can be transferred to another grinder and fully reversed).


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup, if you're happy to dabble with a soldering iron, I'm more than happy to send you over some code and advice! This is mine, after a couple of coats of paint and some nicer buttons:


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, you've just led me to a whole new set of things to consider, there seem to be quite a few out there!





 looks pretty slick!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@whiteyj That's tidy. Is the funnel this octopus thing from Ali express?

@Brewster that is a work of art.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, one of these:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Small-Takoyaki-octopus-balls-octopods-pills-funnel-stainless-steel-funnel-fish-ball-funnel-taper-funnel/1434873050.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201602_2_10017_10034_10021_507_10022_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=4294348a-b2c8-43b5-bb45-b868fda0e71c


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

How difficult is this sort of thing to an electronics newby?

Just had a quick browse, wiring diagrams etc are all up there, but I suspect it's a little beyond me! https://github.com/Espressobar/arduino-grind-timer


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

It's pretty basic, but it's easy to end up spending more than you want to if you have to buy tools and consumables (soldering iron, etc).

If you're confident that you can make use of a soldering iron, you'll be able to follow some instructions to get it up and running.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I used a soldering iron for the first time to work on some tiny little boards and components and I didn't break anything. There are a few really good videos on youtube on how to solder.






I got this soldering iron for £25: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NVKIL70/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can get cheaper ones but the reviews suggest they break after a couple of uses and I hate false economy.

A 16x2 LCD can be bought cheaply from ebay but I'm sure I've seen a few of comparable prices from stores such as Makersify, Modmypi, and CPC farnell.

Buttons are cheap on Ebay (make sure you don't buy 'latching' type. Need open momentary switches). I got a nice LED lit one from Makersify and 4 other basic ones from Ebay which I'll paint with a stencil for function indications.

I'll be in contact with Whiteyj soon to get a lid printed, just need to measure my doser. Might need to design a new part if I go doserless.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I love the arduino option it looks fantastic whiteyj although I'm not convinced about the Aston Villa colour scheme!









I've been looking for a new practical application of arduino for ages. This will do nicely on my Super Jolly.

Would you mind showing me where you've put the pcb, is it under the lid or hidden within the body of the grinder? I've got the funnel already and was about to remove the electrical gubbins associated with the automatic grind setting but I might need to do it differently now...

Thanks.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks deceptively simple (if I only I could remember more from GCSE electronics) - not quite clear (to me) which parts connect to the grinder though...


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

If anyone in London also interested in an Arduino Mazzer controller (who knows more about electronics than me) wants to get together for a day of electronics, let me know - most of the parts come in multipacks anyway so I'm happy to order the parts in, I think about £25 for the parts total...


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

The White dooberry on the left is a relay. The power to the motor is controlled via this (connected to the terminals opposite the Yellow & Black connections from the Arduino).


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah nice one.

I've also just realised what this guy has done, used the existing power switch hole for the dial, and the existing power lamp hole for the switch, so no need to drill any holes, nor 3d print, which I like.

I presume you just put a jumper/bridge wire where the mazzer power lamp is, but how about taking the normal manual on/off switch out of the circuit, I recall they have several wires involved (or I could just leave it switched on and chuck all the parts inside the case)?

Does anyone have a Mazzer Royal Manual wiring diagram, would probably held, I can't find one online? @coffeechap?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.home-barista.com/downloads/mazzer_grinder_wiring_diagrams.pdf

Doesn't look like there's a Royal in there but probably the same as a Major. Open it up and have a look.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I am thinking of giving this a go with my SJ.

The SSR relay it the thing that concerns me the most as I am unsure what spec SSR is needed.

Anyone able to shine some light on what spec SSR would do?


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

I use these, ample spec: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-State-Relay-SSR-40DA-3-32VDC-40A-250V-Output-24-380VAC-New-UK-Seller-/201370409744?hash=item2ee29c9b10:g:kdoAAOSwZJlXM6q0


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

ooh, that is crazy cheap considering what a contactor would cost.

What size motors have you used with these ******?


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

I've used them on a Royal and SJ's amongst other things


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

whiteyj said:


> I use these, ample spec: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-State-Relay-SSR-40DA-3-32VDC-40A-250V-Output-24-380VAC-New-UK-Seller-/201370409744?hash=item2ee29c9b10:g:kdoAAOSwZJlXM6q0


Thanks







thats the one I had in my ebay basket!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Have bought all my parts for the new switch, have gone for a 12V DC switch with LED using an SSR and AC to DC driver.

Before I dive in and start modifying the wiring accordingly, could someone with experience shed some light on whether the large capacitor holds a significant charge long after unplugging (slightly concerned it could give me a shock if I run the grinder in between making wiring changes rather than doing the whole lot in one go)? @coffeechap @whiteyj?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd stay well away from any capacitor the size of that one for quite a while after turning off. It's rated at 450V and 16uF I think and to be safe I'd put a voltmeter across the terminals of it after turning off if you want to discharge it to a sensible level.

Just FYI - when I used an SSR on the contactor of the Royal, the SSR started to fail (sticking on) after a while. I think a proper relay is possibly a better idea.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

EDIT: Thought I'd linked to this project earlier. Ooops.






Links to code etc are on youtube details bit.

The diagrams I've seen for Royals and Majors has two SSRs wired directly to the motor.









The email responses I received in questioning:

I had to remove it (the contactor) for my project to work, as the contactor created a lot of electromagnetic interference which caused the LCD to display jumbled characters.

The contactor is completely removed in my setup, and these are replaced by the solid state relays I have.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup, I've removed the contactor in mine and replaced with two SSR's. Although, on the Royal I'm doing at the moment I've started from scratch, done away with all the stock wiring and am using a single SSR.

If you're worried about the cap, just try and switch the motor on when it's unplugged - any residual charge will be dumped through the motor coils.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Any chance someone could validate my proposed wiring diagram below?

I want the grinder to operate as follows: upon switching the power switch to 'on' the LED on my DC switch comes on, and upon pressing the NO momentary DC switch the grinder will run, until it's released (I'm going to tackle an Arduino solution when I have more time).

Red crosses indicate where I'll remove the wires entirely, which are both microswitches, the auto start from the power switch, and the power lamp (I'll be putting the momentary switch with LED in the power lamp hole). Green wires are new wires, which will be appropriately rated for where they are in the circuit.

Just want some reassurance I've interpreted the circuit correctly and haven't made any stupid mistakes - better safe than sorry when it comes to this sort of thing!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

All wired up, the DC element has been tested (LED comes on with power, SSR activated when switch depressed), will see how it goes when switched on!

















Have also drilled the hole out for the switch, so the case is now ready for a powder coat...


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

In case anyone is still reading, it worked!

So that circuit above allows you replace the usual power lamp with an LED push button. LED comes on when you turn the power switch to on, and the switch acts as a manual pulse button.

Now I just need a powder coat and my final few parts to arrive and I'll have an on demand Royal


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

How did this finish up after paint @Brewster interested in the same mods myself do you have any finished photos


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Indeed, I thought I'd posted some, here's a before and after:


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Brewster great job I really like your portafiter holder did you make it yourself? I've just ordered a funnel to do the same mods

I love the arduino idea I'm going to give it a try on my SJ going to copy this idea

https://github.com/Espressobar/Automatic-Coffee-Grinder-Doser

would love to try this also but way out of my remit lol looks like it's workig with a set of scales but not sure if it just shows the wieght on the led or actually stops the grinder at the desired wieght as the link to the forum is in German

https://github.com/romanseidl/MillControl

am I right in thinking once wired correct and the code has been loaded to the arduino library it should be good to go ie no further coding required ive not got a clue about coding but think I could "possibly" manage to load the download code on to the arduino

@ whiteyj did you write your own code or download from GitHub awesome looking grinder you have there

cheers James


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Where did you get the hopper?



whiteyj said:


> Yup, if you're happy to dabble with a soldering iron, I'm more than happy to send you over some code and advice! This is mine, after a couple of coats of paint and some nicer buttons:
> 
> View attachment 20981
> View attachment 20982


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

icom102 said:


> Where did you get the hopper?


i got this one from China But there on eBay posted from UK for double the price if can't be bothered to wait for the slow boat

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Conical-Funnel-with-Shelf-Octopus-Fish-Balls-Home-Kitchen-Tool/192145533883?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jim bean said:


> i got this one from China But there on eBay posted from UK for double the price if can't be bothered to wait for the slow boat
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Conical-Funnel-with-Shelf-Octopus-Fish-Balls-Home-Kitchen-Tool/192145533883?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


How do you make that fit?


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

icom102 said:


> How do you make that fit?


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36199-Simple-Mazzer-on-demand-conversion&highlight=Mazzer+demand


----------

